# PuraPly



## solocoder (Jan 28, 2016)

One of my docs recently applied PuraPly following a debridement and he documented it as "PuraPly skin graft". The only information I can find on PuraPly says it is a "collagen wound matrix", which sounds more like a dressing than a graft to me. Does anyone else have experience with this product?


----------



## sandrav (Feb 5, 2016)

*puraply reply*

This can be a very good reimbursement if billed properly, only a few carriers have started paying for it, but I am pretty sure Medicare is one of them.  You should check through your rep where you purchased the Puraply.  I have not billed it yet, but recently met with Organogenesis and they gave us great billing information for this product.  you could email my contact at tveraghen@organo.com his name is Travis Veraghen I am sure they can help you with this.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 6, 2016)

Its a skin substitute graft. Supply code is C9349 and doesn't appear to be covered by most payers. CPT for application is the 1527X range


----------

